# Tales Of Vesperia MBTI



## indigoice (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!

So I completed the video game Tales of Vesperia for the XBox360 a few weeks ago. I have to say, if you haven't played it yet, treat yourself sometime. Excellent story and loveable characters!

Today, I figured I'd take my shot at figuring out what all of the main characters in the game's MBTI types were and why. Please feel free to offer your opinions and help fill in an areas I wasn't able to decide on. To be honest, this was not an easy cast to type.


Yuri Lowell - ENTP

Although comfortable alone, Yuri is obviously a people person. I've also found that he is very intuitive from time to time, seeing the deeper meaning behind things and understanding peoples true motives. Yuri certainly is a thinker and has a very sharp wit about him. Finally, and arguably the easiest part to type, Yuri's constant laid back and easygoing attitude made me see him as a perceiver. 

Estellise Sidos Heurassein - INFP

As an INFP myself, I could type Estelle in a heartbeat. But then again, who couldn't? Gentle, kind, reserved and idealistic, Estelle is a sheltered girl who is plenty comfortable being alone. She is easily able to see when something is wrong with one of her companions and is eager to lend assistance. She can't make a decision to save her life, and she has a fondness for reading and writing. Estelle follows her heart and sees good in even the most wicked people such as Yeager. INFP to the core. 

Repede - ISFJ

Yes, I'm typing a dog!  I feel Repede is an ISFJ because of his fierce loyalty to Yuri. He seems to be able to form excellent bonds with some party members, but disdains others for unknown reasons, such as Estelle. Nonetheless, he is very protective of his friends. He completes any task, no matter how daunting (Oh God, the dog map quest). It always made me smile whenever he would whine. 

Karol Capel - ESFP

I can't see Karol as anything other than ESFP. Karol is always upbeat, friendly and outgoing. He lives in a world full of exciting and ambitious ideas. Karol hops from guild to guild trying to find the right fit before starting his own. Karol's attempts to woo Nan over make "The performer" role perfect for him -- because after all, his bravery is a complete act!

Rita Mordio - ISTP

Rita is a fiery and action packed person. She easily gets bored with the mundane and much like the ISTP, feels that laws and rules are always subject to scrutiny (Even the laws of nature!). She lives entirely in the present and is very rooted in the physical world. Although her anger often times makes decision for her, there's no doubt that she trusts logic over her emotions any day.

Raven - ESTP

Raven was very hard to type for me, but I chose ESTP. Raven is very outgoing and friendly on the surface, but for the majority of the game he harbors many secrets and is involved in many affairs. Certainly and extravert, as well as a sensor, Raven loves the pleasures of life. He is very intelligent though, and at many points exhibits this logical preference. However, I also feel he is a perceiver as Raven is a very go with the flow person. 

Judith - INFJ

Quiet, kind, and empathetic, Judith is a keen observer of the world around her. She has a mission and she's dedicated to it. Judith is a very kind person who has no qualms with being alone. She can often be seen quietly observing, and it's clear from early on that she knows more than she let's on. Despite that, she has a gentle heart and is passionate about issues that warrent concern. Her resolution and dedication to her decisions made me see her as a judger as well.

Flynn Scifo - ESTJ

Flynn may as well be the poster boy for the ESTJ movement. Flynn is extremely traditional, loyal and law abiding, to a fault even. Flynn is clearly a people person and has no problems taking charge and making things right, as seen by him moving up in the ranks during the game. He very much is a sensor, living in a very concrete world. Flynn is never swayed by emotions, and is most comfortable with stable plans and goals set. More than anything, I see his J and Yuri's P clash on a number of issues.


So what did you think? I'm curious about your feedback!


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh cool, someone else who played Vesperia. Is it the only Tales game you've played or have you played more? *big fan of this series* I think last I counted, I played/owned like 16 of the games. 

Anyways, I'm not great at typing fictional characters, but I'm kind of surprised you'd have Estelle as an introvert. She always came off as very extroverted to me since she is energetic, outgoing, talkative and super helpful ((and getting into everyone's business)). I might put her as an ESFJ.

Karol is kind of a tricky one since he is only 12 and has a lot of growing up to do, but I wouldn't be surprised if he was an intuitive because he did come up with clever solutions to problems and has a good head on his shoulders. He just happens to be a coward, which hinders him more than anything. With how much growth he goes through during the plot, I wouldn't be surprised if he grew into a more team-oriented, energetic and responsible version of Yuri once he is an adult.


----------



## indigoice (Apr 26, 2013)

@Matvey, I'm actually a huge fan of the Tales series myself! Thus far, I've played Phantasia, Symphonia (My personal favorite) Legendia, Abyss and of course Vesperia. Would love to play more though, it really is an excellent series.

I could see Estelle as a possible ESFJ. She is certainly a people pleaser and eager to help others. I typed her as an introvert because as much as she likes others, I see a certain quality in her that I can see in myself. I'm actually a very upbeat, outgoing and friendly person who loves socializing, but I love to be alone too. Then again, I straddle the I/E line. I think a fair argument could be made either way for Estelle's first letter. I have difficulty seeing her as a J however. Estelle, especially early in the game, has to be constantly reminded to figure out what SHE wants to do. Estelle's lack of decision making ability made me type her as a J. I could see an 'S' in her though.

I agree that Karol has a lot of growing up to do. His cowardice does certainly inhibit his decision making. Ironically, I could see him as the ESFJ of the group once he got older. The potential is there, but he certainly needs to fill his shoes. Karol is a warm guild leader who cares about his group, and is willing to sacrifice anything to save them, as seen in the ice area (God that was a hard battle).


----------



## MorphVGX (Apr 27, 2017)

indigoice said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So I completed the video game Tales of Vesperia for the XBox360 a few weeks ago. I have to say, if you haven't played it yet, treat yourself sometime. Excellent story and loveable characters!
> 
> ...


I have to strongly disagree with many of your typings. And that is because I use Linda Berens Interaction Styles and Temperament analysis. To be quick about this:

Yuri: He is clearly a natural leader, In Charge interaction style (related to Choleric and Dominant in DiSC). And he is Explorer (SP) temperament that focus on adventure, performance, fun and improvisation (Se dom in this case). He jumps into things and adapt. He is a very concrete person with some insights as any type can have. To me, ESTP is the best fit.



Karol: I agree that he is Get Things Going interaction style (Related to Sanguine and Inspirer in DiSC) but his temperament is not Explorer SP, in fact, he is a Guardian (SJ) type. Why? Because his essential motivators are Responsibility, Duty, and the wish to belong to an organization. Besides, he is not pragmatic, but affialitive, wanting to do the right thing and always consider the group.


Raven: Raven is intuitive for sure. His sense of humor is imaginative and relational. And he is clearly more rational than sentimental. Although he seems to seek
affection, it is obvious he is not a sensitive person. He is also Behind the Scenes interaction style , related to Phlegmatic and Supportive in DiSC. That leads
to INTP personality type.

Rita: She cannot be ISTP because she has no SP personality. Instead she has NT motivation of self mastery , knowledge and competence. She has a fiery interaction style,
direct, expressive and controlling. She is In Charge/Choleric/Dominant. Thus the best fit is ENTJ.

Judith: This is hard one. But for now, I think she is ISTP. Because she is for sure Chart The Course/Melancholic/Cautious. And don't display much NF values of identity, meaning
and growth. She seems more like Yuri, that goes with the flow, has fun and improvise. Having a mission doesn't mean she is NF. Also her sense of humor is rational and
acid, not like a feeling type. She doesn't seem sensitive or hightly empathetic. When she called out Estelle regarding her random behaviour she was pretty cold about it. No sugar
coating.

Flynn: Flynn to me is not In Charge interaction style. He is more collected and calmed. He has leadership capabilities but more like a Melancholic type would (Like Leonardo
in the Ninja Turtles, Rick in Walking Dead, and Athos in The Musketeers). He is a guardian SJ temperament. So to me this leads to ISTJ.


----------

